# The ABC (Alien Big Cat) Thread



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

There are tons of ABC reports out of the U.K. and this is the latest.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1279834/Panther-stalked-schoolgirl-Forest-Dean.html


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Hmmmm. All you have to do is look at the picture of the girls to know they just wanted their 15 seconds of fame.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

More ABC info and fun!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...s-ARE-loose-Britain--just-dont-tell-soul.html


----------

